# Goldfish experts i need your help!!!!



## treaclepop (Apr 18, 2012)

okay well today my partner bought two goldfish supposedly 'orandas' one orange and white and the other black both little cute things but im not convinced that they are both orandas.

The black one has a wen so im convinced that gold fish is an oranda but in my eyes the other one looks like a ryukin (ive had one before) but im not sure as i have no experience with orandas so maybe its cos its young? But even my partner says it looks like a ryukin i feel like im going mad!!

Ive added some photos of them both can u help me plz??
Also if they are different breeds why was it with the orandas in the first place?

any comments i will appreciate highly! im just so confused with it all xxxxxxxxxx

This is the orange and white fish:

061.jpg picture by treaclepop - Photobucket

This is them together:
058.jpg picture by treaclepop - Photobucket

and again:
058.jpg picture by treaclepop - Photobucket

and again
058.jpg picture by treaclepop - Photobucket


----------



## goose101 (Feb 28, 2012)

Your Orange and white looks more ryukin to me but I can't tell with the black one I'm afraid...


----------



## colley614 (May 12, 2012)

Your red and white one is 100% a Ryukin the other looks like a chocolate Oranda. Where did you get these fish? What size tank are they in and does it have a filter?


----------



## goose101 (Feb 28, 2012)

How are the little guys doing?
As far as Im aware, there's not any difference In the care... maybe just a difference in foods...


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

Ryukin think that could be an oranda just feed fancy goldfish pellets I prefer the the sinking pellets as reduces bloat. You might be needing a bigger tank soon though orandas get big.


----------

